
In defense of NIH syndrome (2001) - tipiirai
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2001/10/14/in-defense-of-not-invented-here-syndrome/
======
tipiirai
Shared this here because I think the NIH syndrome is far too rarely discussed
in a positive light. The article brings some fresh air to the topic.

